# 7.5" gauge railroads



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I recently discovered just how elaborate and sophisticated the 7.5" gauge railroad in my town is. Has anyone had experience with equipment like this? I know it's not cheap!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

there is one being built on this form.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Check this thread out. 


choo choo goes big time...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Goto http://www.realtrains.com

I'm saving my money to do this!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here in Phx.Az. the Maricopa Live Steamers have around 18 miles of 7 1/2 '' on 165 acres of land at 43rd ave and pinnacle peak road.
and yep' its open to the public...
there's also large HO. G and N scale layouts.
Your all welcome to visit on Sat.and Sun.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

They are pretty wild looking but they will not fit in my basement!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

There's quite an elaborate large scale model train park at Griffith Park in Los Angeles too. One of the displays is a barn from Walt Disney's estate where he maintained his own fleet of such trains. The story goes that this was one of the major inspirations for Disney Land--he wanted a bigger space to operate his toy trains! I'll have to check it out next time I'm in that area.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Disney's_Carolwood_Barn


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

does any one know if the one in NJ is still going?


----------

